# ASUS motherboard service centre in Mumbai/Maharastra



## ramu (Dec 21, 2006)

Please give me the address/phone no of ASUS motherboard repair centre in mumbai or maharashtra. Motherboard is outside warranty


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 21, 2006)

here it is

Mumbai
Digicomp Systems Pvt. Ltd
18/20, Wimbridge building,
Sleater Road, Near Shamrao Vithal Bank,
Grant road (west),
Mumbai 4000 007.
022 - 23852501 / 022 - 23822601
Mr.Girdhar / Srinivas / Milind
asusmumbai@digicompindia.com
girdhar@digicompindia.com

please rep me if you find it useful


----------



## magnet (Dec 21, 2006)

its better u know its frm rashi or digicomp..plus if it repairs get it done for 200-300locally...this asus rma centre are  ****...they take month long time and than give refurbish peice..which damges and than dun take that bak for repair

read channeltimes.com abt asus   stuff.......alo its better u try through your dealer


----------



## ramu (Dec 21, 2006)

so  where in mumbai can i get the motherboard repaired locally...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 21, 2006)

i disagree with you man.my mb has been fixed 2 times.it took only 1-2 days fos asus mumbai to fix it.(major problem) i have a8n-e


----------

